# bottle stopper



## iclight0 (Feb 3, 2012)

Walnut and cherry. Finished. With hurt and lacquer 

[attachment=1654]


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice job. I love the contrasting woods. Thanks for posting this one.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 3, 2012)

very nicely done!


----------

